# Opening a reptile shop



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Hello this is a very serious thread so please no time wasters or people saying ooo thats cool or hope it goes well!

Afew weeks back i had been speeking to A WELL KNOWN AQUATICS SHOP IN THE NORTH WEST, they had been planning on setting up a reptile shop and had bought 3 brand new viv stacks they are gorgeous, had the shop fitted out and a new till bought aload of stock in the lot. it didnt take off as they didnt advertise and didnt use the internet as their friend to sell and stuff. Well he knows me and we got talking in the end he offered me the shop. At the time i umm'd are rrr'd but i got listening, it sounded great and he said he would call me soon. 3 weeks later he never called me and i just thought maybe he doesnt want to any more. NOW no less than 30 minuets ago he has just rang me up. He wants to offer me the shop and to buy the current stock he has got left there!
Trouble now is i dont have the money to get it all and pay each week also there are now 2 days during the week i cant manage to work there if i took it on.
SO..the point of this thread is im hopefully looking for some one serious as a buisness partner...some one that will pay for half the stock and pay half the rent with me for the first few weeks as it gets off the ground.

All licenses are sorted and have been got! He has alot of contacts there for reptiles, Frozen food and live food who have all said to him they will be willing to carry on if i take it over from him.
I have a Batley's card which is one of the biggest and cheepest places to buy in reptile equipment for sale. He said he would give me the new viv stacks for the shop for no charge aslong as we paid for the stock. He showed me paper work and made on average £200 from Live food alone in a week.
He is wanting £100 aweek rent all bills included, electricity the lot.
So any one interested please P.M me or call me on 07878941307 ASAP.
Many thanks Jake


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I just want to add that you will have to reapply for licenses in the name of the person running the shop... the license is per person, not per shop... so you won't be able to sell livestock until the license is issued in your name, or your business partner 

Good luck!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

No, he says as the reptile shop is within his aquatics i can trade under there licenses and have my own name for the shop (Take for example my online shop name) aslon as i stated we where part of Neptune aquatics, so it would be FOR EXAMPLE Herps Haven of ****** aquatics.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would speak to the council and double check. As far as I'm aware, all licenses are issued in a persons name. Not a business name. You cannot sub let a license - if 2 different businesses are trading in the same premises, you will need 2 different licenses. I'm prepared to be corrected but that is certainly the way that it works for the council here, and I wouldn't want you to start the wrong way, so best to double check if it's the same there.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

No it would be working and trading under ****** aquatics. Roy has already checked and was told this was ok, by sefton council.
I had thought and worried about this myself and it was the first thing i asked him and told him to check!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ooo thats cool hope it goes well:whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

its a shame you are so far away, as i am in the process of setting up my own shop, and am hoping to have it done by jan 09, this would have been quite a good opportunity

good luck in your search


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> its a shame you are so far away, as i am in the process of setting up my own shop, and am hoping to have it done by jan 09, this would have been quite a good opportunity
> 
> good luck in your search


you can always move haha


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> you can always move haha


 
that would be a bit too expensive :lol2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

The rent and all bills including electricity certainly sounds very reasonable.
I would check yourself with the council, just to be absolutely certain, I think Athravan makes a valid point at the end of the day it would be you selling the reptiles, you running the shop and the reptiles would be your responsability, so it only makes sense that you should have a license.
See if you can get talking to some other shop owners, there is soooo much to learn when you run a pet shop.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

I used to run the reptile section of animal antics so i know what im doing. and we will be trading under **** aquatics license as we are on their premassis, this has been checked and verified i have already said that!

Any one interested i have a meeting with Roy this wednesday.
Jake


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it looks like the demand is there , what can you do to increase your income , are there any faults with the current shop the you can improve on , are you goin to advertise and if so how , do they run out of livefood before the next batch arrives , how varied are you goin to make your stock???


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

oooo that's cool, I wish you all the best : victory:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Well it looks like the demand is there , what can you do to increase your income , are there any faults with the current shop the you can improve on , are you goin to advertise and if so how , do they run out of livefood before the next batch arrives , how varied are you goin to make your stock???


Well first thing will obviously be advertising! i plan on putting advertisements in 3 local paper, the Ormskirk Advitiser, Southport Visiter and Liverpool Echo, i have a friend that runs a leaflet company. he said for me 1000 leaflets printed off and postedinto houses £30 so i will probably do afew of them.
Yes live always sells out so obviously i will bw ordering more live food. The shop is brand new and all viv stacks, shelves and till is brand new, nothing needs doing or changing. I will probably try and create afew more accounts with specific reptile stockists to get afew of the more desired morphs and species in.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Try talking to a small business advisor at your bank, they maybe willing to loan you the money or provide overdraft facilities.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Forgot to mention, I hope it goes well


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

our bank is useless your best getting info and things from your local business direct....


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> No, he says as the reptile shop is within his aquatics i can trade under there licenses and have my own name for the shop (Take for example my online shop name) aslon as i stated we where part of **ahem* aquatics*, so it would be FOR EXAMPLE Herps Haven of ****** aquatics.


Dude youve starred the name out almost everywhere else for whatever reason but left it in this post.

Good luck though, looks like a good deal.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good luck... if the thread was asking opinions on whether walking into a shop paying jusy 100 quid a week....is a good idea then YES it is.. you cant go far wrong really so i wish you luck.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

:up: i go


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Shout me on msn Jake !


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Will be meeting up with Roy today, taking pictures of stock, viv stacks and talking prices!
Jake


----------

